# Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

Thought I was done trapping and fixing these guys and now a new one is coming around. He is a nervous fellow ... won't let me get close


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww, He looks like a Handsome Boy! Hope you can get him trapped and TNR'd too!
Thanks for doing what you're doing for these guys!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Youve done a great thing s/n all your outdoor cats. With an estimated 75 million ferals aka abandoned outdoor cats you will have ones wandering in. Hes a handsome fellow.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's depressing to think about how many there are out there. I admire you for not even thinking twice about this and knowing that this guy's going to be fixed too. He's a good-looking little guy!


----------

